# How to do a Top Knot?



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

This is such a silly question but I was hoping somebody could give me a detailed step by step guide on how to put in a top knot? I keep Luna in a puppy cut with the visor trimmed but I just love it when I see other Malts wear bows. Am I supposed to use a non-latex band first and then the bow? Also how do you get the bow to be so centered? I've tried a few times here and there and the bow is always off center. :blink: Thank you so much!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Here is a link that might help you. http://www.purepaws.net/maltese.htm


Tina


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You sound like me when I got my first maltese! I had no clue what i was doing.

Have you looked at JMM's topknot pictorial?
http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351

That is definitely a great place to start! Let me know if you have any questions the post didn't answer. Make sure the bands you are using aren't too thick and when you put the topknot in, make sure the hair isn't too tight. You'll get the hang of it! Believe me, if i can learn how to do topknots, anybody can!


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (Tina @ Jan 13 2010, 10:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873402


> Here is a link that might help you. http://www.purepaws.net/maltese.htm
> 
> 
> Tina[/B]


Thank you Tina...that link was very informative!


----------



## luna belle (Jan 8, 2010)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Jan 13 2010, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=873404


> You sound like me when I got my first maltese! I had no clue what i was doing.
> 
> Have you looked at JMM's topknot pictorial?
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2351
> ...


That top knot pictorial was extremely helpful! Thank you so much. I just ordered a bunch of bows last night from bellarosebowtique.com and am planning to place an order with MLady too...wish me luck!


----------

